

You can no longer click on the Google logo in chrome (only in Firefox, IE, etc.) - kapgoals
https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_nf=1&tok=kL505PDeuR090bF5sMy8lw&cp=4&gs_id=j&xhr=t&q=hacker+news&pf=p&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&pbx=1&oq=hack&aq=0p&aqi=p-p2g2&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=82fc1a7cbf0487f4&biw=1440&bih=732
EDIT: It appears that this was a slow rollout, it appears you can no longer click the logo to get back to the google homepage in ANY browser
======
kapgoals
EDIT: It appears that this was a slow rollout, it appears you can no longer
click the logo to get back to the google homepage in ANY browser.

EDIT 2: Why did this instantly fall off the front page? This has happened with
5 out of the last 5 things I have posted that made it to the front page. I
think my account account is flagged as spam or something.

~~~
indspenceable
This is still on the front page for me...

~~~
kapgoals
Seems you are right, its back now. Go figure.

------
rkalla
Noticed this in Gmail, and then suddenly realized how often I used the logo to
refresh or go back to my inbox after digging down in a sublabel.

Have been mildly annoyed needing to target the much smaller "Inbox" link in
the left now.

------
aklemm
Wow, I have to admit I hate this. I've also admitted to myself recently that
Twitter's interface drives me nuts after the rehaul a while back. What would
help? If these guys would release a thorough write-up and details about the
user testing and philosophy for such huge changes. We geeks might be swayed in
the face of reason.

------
rcfox
This is also true in Google+ and Google Reader. It really throws off my flow.
Whenever I try to go back to the main page, I click the logo a few times
before I realize it doesn't work anymore...

A few weeks ago, in G+, the logo would give a menu of services, which was also
not useful for me.

~~~
ericnakagawa
Maybe they changed this so we get used to using the top navigation bar.
Clicking on Gmail on the G+ bar refreshes mail, or sends you to inbox.

Also, in Gmail, one solution to going back is to use the left arrow button to
go to inbox.

------
etcet
My hypothesis: Google want to consolidate all their navigation to the top
black 'google bar' (or whatever they're calling it). They want to train users
to go there to access Search and in turn everything else Googley.

edit: A reddit commenter points out that 'Videos' is now 'YouTube'. I think
it's clear this move is a subtle consolidation of services.

------
got2surf
Interesting, is this intentional? I know since they switched over to the new
interface (with the various search options along the top of the window)
they've been trying to get people to embrace the new layout. Maybe they're
trying to force users to press "Search" instead of "Google"?

~~~
halefx
They also broke the Gmail logo. KILLING me.

~~~
kpozin
Consider turning on keyboard shortcuts in Gmail. (The default for _Go to
Inbox_ is <g> then <i>.) Once you know them, you'll rarely need to click
anything.

------
amaimon
I cannot click the logo neither on Chrome nor Firefox. Have you tried with
empty cache on all browsers?

By the way, have they forgotten to change the topbar on video search?
<http://www.google.com/videohp?hl=en>

------
corruptnetwork
Reason might be their announced redesign of the new bar. A drop-down menu
nested under the Google logo. [http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-
stage-in-our-red...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/next-stage-in-our-
redesign.html)

------
chl
They're breaking all kinds of internet laws with that.

------
Animus7
Interesting. Does this have to do with pushing SPYW/G+, since it encourages
retyping queries next to the "personal" results?

------
tnuc
It will go back to being clickable when Google has a graphic/special logo.

Hopefully Larry will put back the aliens... :)

------
uptown
What's the matter with these people?

------
JuurianChi
Oi. you old people. Click the "search" button. :P

